# New to Cichlids, Having problems with agression



## marley23 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello! I am new to Cichlids. I have experience with freshwater fish but never Cichlids. I started a new job working as a Counselor to children. I thought a Cichlid tank would be a good addition to my office for the kids to enjoy, feed, watch, converse about. So I did some research and bought a couple Cichlids from my local pet store. I believe they are both Peacock Cichlids, although I am unsure about the one which has black polka dots on a white body. (If someone tells me how to upload photos I will gladly do so).

I am keeping a ten gallon tank with a good amount of rocks and decorations. I see many people on here have at least a 50 gallon which I would love to have but CAN NOT in my office at this point. My question is the one Blue Peacock I have is horribly aggressive towards the Polka Dotted one. I tried to rearrange my rocks and plants to create new territories but the aggression continues. The Polka Dotted one is simply staying in the corner, not eating and not engaging the decoration in the tank. Any other suggestions? It is possible I have two males and should add more fish? Should I try to give the aggressor back to the pet store I got it from? Should I try another breed of Cichlid for better results? I am open to all suggestions! Thank you.


----------



## TheJ0kerrr (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to keep cichlids in a 10g tank... And like most aggressive fish, you can either keep only 1 of them, a pair (male + female) or enough of them so that aggression is spread throughout the tank and not constantly on one single fish. How big are your fish at the moment? If they are already adults, you will definetly lose one soon... and since one of them is already isolated in a corner, it's just a matter of time before he dies unless you can put him in another tank.

How large of tank can you have in your office? Maybe you can keep a single species (1 male 3 females) in a 30 gallons... but anything smaller than that, i'm afraid you'll have to look at something other than cichlids.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum...

A 10 gallon is never going to work with Peacocks. There simply is not enough room. Even if you have a male/female, male/male or female/female. The minimum size for a mild mannered Peacock would be a 40 gallon breeder, and only with proper stocking of 4 females per one male. Your only option, IMO, is to return both fish. There are some dwarf shell dweller cichlids from Lake Tanganyika that could work in your tank, and be much more interesting for you and the students.

Look into Neolamprologus Multifasciatus. You're unlikely to find this fish at any of the large chain pet stores, but is a popular fish for small aquariums.

Sorry for the bad news, but your tank size is just too small. Another option would be some small tropical fish, like tetras and corydoras catfish.


----------



## marley23 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you for the pointers! I looked into the Neolamprologus Multifasciatus and you are right, they seem to be a good fit. Although they aren't as colorful as the peacocks it seems they will make up for it with their activity level!  I will be taking the peacocks back to the pet store this evening. Hopefully it isn't too late for the one!

So my follow up question is this; if I go with the Neolamprologus Multifasciatus I am seeing the best substrate is sandy. Right now I have white gravel. Would you recommend I take the gravel out and replace it with sand? Or can I just put sand in on top of the gravel and allow them to mix?

And also, what would be the best decorations for these "shell dwellers". I was reading large snail shells were recommended. Anything else you would recommend?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Definitely remove the gravel and go with sand exclusively. I believe escargot and whale eye shells are preferred, but best to start a thread in the Lake Tanganyika section of the forum. Good luck!


----------

